# Moving to Wellington. Help Needed!!



## don2285 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello Experts,

Talent Work to Residence Visa is approved and currently serving my notice period in my organization here in India. Few questions mentioned below,

1. Have been through Trademe and Flatmates sites, is it wise and money saving option to stay close to Wellington Central so that i can walk to office, my office is located in the Terrace Street, wellington. Or look for cheaper accommodations in lower hutt for further down and spend on travel by train or bus.
2. How is the public transport connectivity within wellington?. am looking at no more than 20 mins of travel one way to work.

P.S : my employer has arranged for accommodation for initial two weeks, after which i will have to look out.

Guidance needed here guys.

Regards,
Donald


----------



## makrandv (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi Don,

Coincidentally even I am moving to Wellington , once the visa gets approved , it would be of real help we can communicate ? if that's ok , you can share your personnel email id to me via Private Message. 

*No personal details on the forum pages.

Regards,
Mak


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

don2285 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Talent Work to Residence Visa is approved and currently serving my notice period in my organization here in India. Few questions mentioned below,
> 
> ...


1. Difficult one to answer as it all depends what you want out of life in Wellington? There are many areas with available accommodation close enough to the city that will allow you to walk in to the CBD. Have a look at places South of the city like Te Aro, Newtown etc. Another option is to maybe live somewhere directly West of the CBD like Karori, Northland, Wilton or Wadestown which are all up on one of the many hills. You can then walk to work easily (as it's downhill) and get the bus home (as it's uphill). You could walk down through the Botanical Gardens in to the CBD and the path comes out on The Terrace. Great walk from the top where the cable car museum is in Kelburn. You could also use the cable car to get back home.
There are much cheaper accommodations to be found further out as you say in Lower Hutt or Porirua way. I started off in Woburn, Lwr. Hutt for the first 2 months and I used to walk from Hautana Square to Woburn station (10 mins) then get the train into the CBD and back each day. Was very easy and a nice commute of around 15/20 mins. Lower Hutt also has everything you need shops and services etc.
I suppose it all depends whether you want to be living near the CBD or not. For me personally it was No.
2. Public transport in to the CBD is pretty good. Train is better than the bus as it's more direct. The buses tend to drive all over the shop and it can take 45 mins to 1 hr to get from the likes of Johnsonville in to the CBD even though it's not actually that far away where the train only takes 15/20 mins. For train services you only have the option of the Northern suburbs. There are only 5 lines available but they have many stops.
a. The Hutt Valley Line goes as far as Upper Hutt.
b. Johnsonville Line goes as far as Johnsonville.
c. Kapiti Line goes as far as Waikanae.
d. Melling Line goes as far as Melling.
e. Wairarapa Line goes as far as Masterton.
After moving away from Woburn I used the Johnsonville service for a while when I lived in Churton Park and also the Kapiti Line when I lived in Tawa.
Don't really have a bad word to say about the train services. They can be busy like anywhere but generally you can get a seat in the morning.
Johnsonville in to the city standard adult is $5 each way. Woburn to the city $5.50. You can buy cheaper saver 10 trip and monthly tickets ($40.80 for 10 trips and $122.40 unlimited monthly). The further out you go the more expensive the trip costs. If you go all the way out to Waikanae - 1hr or so it's $12.50 each way.
Have a look at https://www.metlink.org.nz/getting-around/network-map/ and click the links for timetables, prices and other info.


----------



## don2285 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi EscapedtoNZ,

Thanks a lot for taking your time to give the wealth of information instead of pointing me out to web links.

1. Am moving alone now, and family is moving later after a year. So any accommodation is fine for me, i was under the impression that train commutes takes longer time. My initial work times are from 8.30 am to 5.30 Pm so was under the impression if stay put close to CBD can explore places around by walk.

you have mentioned a lot of areas of which i start finding the distance between my office and areas in google maps and have a fair idea where to hit to when i land.

2. Details about the metlink are sure by in for a good read and homework for me to do. If is choose to stay in Lower Hutt, i would actually think of getting the 122$ unlimited monthly pass.

No plans to buy a car or a motorcycle for now. Probably a cycle which all depends on how things unfold there.


----------

